# mountain/tunnel finally finished



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok it,s been two months of chicken wire burlap soaked in cement and laying or spreading cement. Here are the pictures of our progress and the 95% finished mountain/tunnel.I would like to thank tj lee,denray and jack verducci for his formula of gulapata Hope you enjoy/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

The last picture on this page showes the back entrance to access the track and the back side of the tunnel.Also i have to add the support boarding to the inside of the tunnel.Please ask or add any comments/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry these pictures should be the second set of pictures not the last/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang Pete, you and your wife have this mountain building and tunnel boring down pat, that really looks great.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks steve we put in quite a few hours but we found that the more you do the more you learn. A big plus was the help of TJ lee,s information and others. I found that there is a acid that is used to color cement it was easy to use and the colors were great. You just spray it on wait, spray on some water and amonia mix to stop the acid action let dry and you have colors.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

You have done a WONDERFUL job on your cement work! Really outstanding. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can color the inside of the tunnel as well it would help, as the grey really stands out and look at odds with the exterior. Otherwise very cool


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Here comes forney#23 through the tunnel. We just completed the cribing on the inside of the tunnel it helps to hide the ugly cement also painted some spots black that i could reach other than that except for finishing the rear entrance it,s done. A few more pictures of the finish product/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome pics, Pete! I'm very impressed with what you accomplished. 

Best, 
TJ


----------

